# The Meaning of Colors for Orks



## Dicrel Seijin

I wasn't able to find a list, so thought to solicit Heresy for answers.

In my further forays into Ork kultur, I have found that certain colors have meanings for Orks. I'm wondering if _all_ colors have meanings?

Red: "Red wunz go fasta'!" 

Orange: ? (I've seen grot armies this color.)

Yellow: Explosives painted yellow are more... explody.

Green: ? (I would think there'd be one, but I haven't seen any.)

Blue: Lucky.

Purple: Sneaky/cunning. (I'm not quite sure about this one. Can anyone confirm with a source? Mine was less than trustworthy.)

Black: 'Ard. (As with the purple, my source is somewhat dubious.)

Are there meanings for other colors that I haven't listed?


----------



## MEQinc

Yellow appears to equate with wealth in Ork kultur or is used as a symbol of such (perhaps like purple in ye olden days when it was difficult to obtain). 

I would guess (but can't of any sources to back this up) that green would equate to badassness or battle-prowess (or some such) as Orks are green and umies are not. 

Otherwise, I'm afraid I can't help much. Ork's are not one of my strong suits.


----------



## Zion

Some of these I like to think come from them dealing with Space Marines and assuming the colors are what makes them different (Blood Angels are red and their vehicles go faster, Ultramarines are blue and their fluff tends to have them win far more often than they should (ie "lucky"), Iron Hands taught that black is what makes you 'ard (since Iron Hands push through their weaknesses and slap biotics on any part of them that ends up torn/shot/cut/blown/eaten off of them). As for Yellow...maybe they blow up Imperial Fists a lot since their armor is so bright it's easy to hit and the Orks just assume the yellow ones blow up bigger?

As for the other colors, no idea. I'm just spitballing ideas of course, but I think it's a workable theory.


----------



## Sturmovic

The Orks would take inspiration from the Eldar, Chaos and all the other races then-the Space Marines don't have a monopoly on killing orks.


----------



## LukeValantine

On a side note I always assumed orcs had a kind of build in synesthesia were they were built to experience concepts and emotions directly in response to colors stimuli. Just a theory, but it would explain how a varied and disconnected race has these same ideas about colors (Generally not the same in humans).


----------



## Tanrel

Yellow can be associated with both wealth and more Dakka, depends, since Bad Moons are the wealthiest clan and paint lots of yellow on their armor. And Bad Moons typically have the Teef for guns like what the Flash Gitz use, it can be associated with more dakka.

Camo coloring is more associated with being sneaky as the Blood Axes are generally accepted as being a sneaky, or even un-Orky clan, and they paint they're armor in all kinds of camouflage.

As for getting the colors from races, I'd be more inlcined to believe that it's more of an innate belief either written in their genetic code by the Old Ones, or maybe its just something thats wide spread throughout all ork kulture. Since there are planets that are ork only and some orks may never even see other races, however unlikely that may be.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Whether colors act as natural stimuli or its something genetically written by the Old Ones, I definitely think orks innately associate certain attributes to the same colors. This could be a good thing or a bad thing, depending on how compelled orks feel to act in response to these associations (i.e. an ork horde giving themselves "luck" before a battle by jumping into a blue lake. Good for the enemy, bad for orks).


----------



## WarhammerGoBonk

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I wasn't able to find a list, so thought to solicit Heresy for answers.
> 
> In my further forays into Ork kultur, I have found that certain colors have meanings for Orks. I'm wondering if _all_ colors have meanings?
> 
> Red: "Red wunz go fasta'!"
> 
> Orange: ? (I've seen grot armies this color.)
> 
> Yellow: Explosives painted yellow are more... explody.
> 
> Green: ? (I would think there'd be one, but I haven't seen any.)
> 
> Blue: Lucky.
> 
> Purple: Sneaky/cunning. (I'm not quite sure about this one. Can anyone confirm with a source? Mine was less than trustworthy.)
> 
> Black: 'Ard. (As with the purple, my source is somewhat dubious.)
> 
> Are there meanings for other colors that I haven't listed?


The color green is ”simply da best” considering all orks are green. They think that anything that is green is better. That’s at least the way I’ve understood it.


----------

